# For sale: Mint Abu 7500CT Blue Yonder



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello,

Up for sale is a mint condition Abu 7500ct in Blue Color. The reel has line on it but it was never seen water. Reel has hybrid ceramic bearings and carbontex drag and smooth drag metal washers. I applied protective tape to protect the reel from scratch. No scratch or mark on reel. Reel casts very far. Price is $240. Free shipping. PM me if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice reel how old and where was it made?


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I see on the third photo it says made in Sweden.


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe the reel was bought in 2005 or so from memory. It functions as new.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Ronn, you may want to read the rules about contacts/sells via PMs.


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok I will go read. It has been a while since last time I visited here. Thanks.


----------

